# RMA benefit seminar Dec19-21 in Bellevue WA. USA



## Brian King (Oct 18, 2003)

Russian Martial Art THE SYSTEM Benefit seminar!                        
         Dec 19th 21st 2003
Featuring from Hamilton Ontario Demetry Furman
http://communities.msn.ca/RMAHamilton/_whatsnew.msnw

*Focusing on groundwork, groundwork with weapons, groundwork against multiple opponents.* 

Demetry Furman has over 20 years of Martial Arts experience and holds black belts in Karate and Juijitsu under the World Kobudo Federation. Demetry was part of the Canadian National free style wrestling team 1989-1992. And Demetry finished in the top six at the Pan Am Games and at the World Cup. He has been training for the last five years under Vladimir Vasilievs scrutinizing tutelage. Demetry also served in both the Canadian Armed Forces (PPCL13) and in the Israeli  Defense Force.  _I have had the pleasure to study some very effective tactics from some very knowledgeable people from all over the world Demetry Furman_ 

Cost: This seminar is a charity event. There is no cost but donations will be accepted for up to three charities. One a local food bank, one for the families of the victims of the suicide bombings in Israel and one for the family members of the American servicemen killed in the line of duty. You will be able to contribute to any of the charities and any amount will be appreciated. No minimum, no maximum. 

Where: This event will be held at Aikido Eastside. 13410 SE 32nd St. Bellevue, WA. 98005  (425) 644-8539   http://aikieast.com 

Who can train: This seminar will be very thorough and informative, no previous background is required to attend. 

More Information: Please contact Brian King (253)852-5785 or e-mail at systemanw@yahoo.com


----------



## NYCRonin (Oct 19, 2003)

Wonderful!
Brian - great idea. I regret your all the way on the west coast, I would love to attend.
Mr. Furman is one of the more colorful characters from Club Vlad and a very experienced professional. Whenever I make the pilgramage to Toronto - I look forward to 'doing the work' with him. Dima will bring out the best in you, thats for sure.

Brian, I look forward to a revue - if you 'vid' the seminar send me a price by PM, PLEASE!
Rob


----------



## NoSuchChick (Oct 19, 2003)

Brian,

Likewise!  I wish I could attend also!  I can't recommend Demetry enough!  He's one of the best instructors under whom I have studied.

Yes, if there is a video produced out of this, send me the cost and sign me up!

Jennifer


----------



## jellyman (Oct 19, 2003)

> Demetry was part of the Canadian National free style wrestling team 1989-1992



He was also Canadian champ for his weightclass, 1991, 1992.


----------



## Brian King (Oct 20, 2003)

I didn't get a chance to work with Demetry while I was in Toronto this year   but I did watch to see who the 'seniors' went to everytime there was a partner change. I am really looking forward to this. Not only to Demetry but also the stuff he covers is an area I could really use some help.

Concerning Vid. People will be taping but the vids will be for peoples home use only. I have heard whispers that a certain someone from Hamilton Ontario may soon be producing a dvd covering the same subjects as this seminar!! Just rumors but let us hope so.

Jelly  Thanks for the info. Demetry is humble and didn't share that part.

See you on the mat soon
Friends
Brian


----------



## Brian King (Dec 9, 2003)

This will be the schedule for the upcoming seminar. 12/19/03-12/21/03 

12/19/03 Friday evening 7:30-9:00 PM class 

12/20/2003 Saturday 10am until 5pm 
10am noon training 
Noon  1pm lunch break 
1pm-3pm training 
3pm-3:15 or 3:20 break 
3:20ish  5pm training 

12/20/2003 Sat night social 7pm until 9ish 

12/21/2003 Sunday 11am until 5 pm 
10am-11am private lesson for a few 
Volunteers 
11am-12:30 training 
12:30 1:15 lunch break 
1:15- 3:15 training 3:15-3:30 break 
3:30-5pm training 

interview 5ish until 6 or 6:30pm The interview will be those interested sitting around having a beer and talking over Systema on a deeper level than that can be usually had. Demetry has agreed to share some of his philosophy, his knowledge of breathing and sensitivity and what ever else may come out during this discussion. 

Water and fruit will be provided during the seminar. It is strongly urged that people drink plenty of water and maybe bring a power bar or other supplement. The training will be rewarding but it will be long. 

For directions please see our web page there are maps on that as well as further info

We are located by the Factoria theaters right off of hwy 90.

See you on the mat soon 

Friends 

Brian


----------



## Brian King (Dec 12, 2003)

Here is the list of the charities that we will be accepting donations for during the upcoming benefit seminar. The donation forms will be available at the site of the seminar.

Food Lifeline
http://www.foodlifeline.org/index.cfm

Food lifeline is a nonprofit agency dedicated to ending hunger in Western Washington. Food lifeline makes every penny count. 90% of the food they receive from local, state, and national contributors is donated, allowing them to provide *six meals for every donated dollar!* 

The Special Operations Warrior Foundation
http://www.specialops.org/index.htm

The Special Operations Warrior Foundation (SOWF) provides college scholarship grants, based on need, along with financial aid and educational counseling to the children of Special Operations personnel who were killed in an operational mission or training accident.
*Why the need* 
It takes a Special kind of "quiet professional" to meet the exacting standards of America's Special Operations Forces. As the war on terrorism continues to unfold, Special Operations Forces will be facing new challenges all too frequently. In fact, there has never been a greater need for Special Operations Forces than right now - and Special Operations Forces will continue to be the force of choice time and time again during this tumultuous period. 
Special Operations personnel are conducting more missions, in more places, and under a broader range of conditions than ever before. These missions entail high operational tempos, heavy and unpredictable deployment schedules, personal hardships and, by their very nature, inordinate casualties both in operations and training. Since the Iranian hostage rescue attempt in 1980, America's Special Operations Forces have suffered casualties at over 15 times the rate of conventional forces. Most of these casualties occur at an early age, at the beginning of their careers, thus leaving behind families who have yet to accumulate the resources to provide for their surviving children's college education. 
The Special Operations Warrior Foundation strives to relieve Special Operations personnel of the one concern, their families, that might distract them from peak performance when they need to be - and when America needs them to be - at their very best. 
Today, more than 400 such deserving children exist who should not be denied the education their fallen parent would surely have wanted for them. With nearly 100 children eligible each year for college in the years 2003 through 2010, the Foundation's estimated financial need through 2010 is $25 million.


Magen David Adom (MDA)
http://www.magendavidadom.org/jpostwelcome.asp

Magen David Adom (MDA) was organized in 1930 in Tel Aviv as a volunteer, "shoestring" operation by a group of seven Israeli doctors, as a one-room emergency medical service. A second MDA group formed in Haifa in 1931 and a third in Jerusalem in 1934. In 1935, a national organization was formed to provide medical services to the public and the Hagana.

Its founding members were physicians, members of the Hagana, and private citizens. During the 1936-39 Arab Riots, MDA gave first-aid training to the Hagana and to the auxiliary police and gave medical aid to the wounded. During World War II, MDA worked within the general framework of Israel's Civil Defense Organization, as an arm of the Jewish Legion of the British Forces.

In July of 1950, the Knesset (Israel's Parliament) ratified the Magen David Adom Law, which charged MDA with responsibility for: 
Providing auxiliary service to Israel's Army Medical Corps in wartime, including providing emergency medical care for the wounded and war refugees 
Providing civilian emergency, medical, and first-aid services and temporary shelter in emergency situations 
Maintaining a blood bank for civilian use 
Subsequently, MDA has played a major role in providing vital, lifesaving services during each of Israel's wars, skirmishes, and terrorist attacks; as well as in times of peace.

Any of the three provide necessary and worthwhile services.

See you on the mat soon
Friends
Brian


----------



## Brian King (Dec 13, 2003)

It has been brought to my attention that some of the attendees may work for employers whom are willing to match charitable contributions. If these lucky folks would bring with them their employers matching gift forms, thus doubling the effect of their personal donations to these charities it would make a big difference. 
Thanks
See you on the mat soon 
Brian


----------



## Brian King (Dec 19, 2003)

ttt 'bump'


----------



## SonnyPuzikas (Dec 19, 2003)

Brian- best of luck with the event. Regardless of financial contributions (which I hope will be substantial), organizing such event is beautiful and noble. Thanks.

Sonny


----------



## jellyman (Dec 22, 2003)

So, how'd it go?


----------



## erich (Dec 22, 2003)

How'd it go...  it was absolutely outstanding if you ask me.

I have already double posted a set of thank yous so I will keep it brief.

Great work, knowledge transfer, and atmosphere provided by a very skilled, experience, and genrous Demetry Furman.

Brian King once again provided the Seattle area martial arts community with a very valuable learning experience.

Vladimir's students are a great testament to his qualities as a teacher.


----------



## Brian King (Dec 23, 2003)

Thanks Sonny, Eric and everyone else. Jelly please forgive my tardiness in posting a review. After the seminar I went on a short tour of Canada ey, and it took awhile to get back north to my home and hearth and computer. Not to mention very sore and had to go to work. Any way here is a short review my friends.

The seminar began on Friday 12/19/2003 at 7:30pm sharp, Demetry demonstrating a knack for punctuality that would continue for the entire seminar ending Sunday evening.

Demetry showed us many ways to think out of the box.  We turned the simple push-ups, leg lifts and bridges into exercises out of the box.  We learned to roll out of the box. Practicing shoulder rolling, partner rolling, rolling with somebody stuck to your back. We rolled with AKs, shotguns, and M-4's, rolling while armed and arming while rolling.

We also worked on escaping various holds and twists (head locks, arm locks, different chokes, and pressures) using movement and form and/or striking in various ways to various targets.

We worked fighting going from the vertical to the horizontal, then fighting while at the horizontal, then fighting from the horizontal back to the vertical. We fought while under many bodies and while many bodies were underneath us. While on the ground we survived while  fighting one and two and three people. 

We worked on movement while on our backs, on our stomachs, on our sides, sitting, standing, upside down, we practiced movement with people upon us and under us.

We played Systema hopscotch and Systema soccer. We pushed, shoved, twisted, pulled, tore, ripped, scratched, chewed, kicked, punched, kneed, elbowed, entwined and separated. Yes, much love was shown and given and shared.

Many many thanks to Demetry for all his hard work and thought. The seminar was well paced and flowed smoothly from drill to drill, principle to principle, every minute separate but building upon the prior. Very well thought out and yet Demetry was able to improvise and adjust seamlessly on the spot, reflecting both his professionalism and the level of instruction he has received during his martial arts career. 

Demetry showed us how to cause trauma and just as importantly how to release trauma. To build people up as well as tear them down. And thanks to Demetry we were able to raise over $1200.00  to help others in their time of need.

Many thanks to all whom contributed to the charities, everyone who participated and supported the seminar and the many who came by to say hello and observe some of the training. We are truly blessed to live in a time where we have so much support and sharing within our communities. 

See you on the mat soon
Merry Christmas wish to all
Brian King


----------



## jellyman (Dec 23, 2003)

Sounds great! 

You guys may not know this, but Dema's knee has a blown out ligament (I think the PCL). The injury occured maybe 3 weeks before the seminar, but as he was committed, he wasn't going to back out of it. Sounds like he was able to work around/through it.


----------



## Furtry (Dec 29, 2003)

Hey guys, just got back.
Wanted to say THANK YOU ALL for the great time.


----------

